# Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...



## alexr (May 31, 2005)

Hi All,

It would appear that my bearded dragon has been feeling the cold of late. 

I have noticed that at night that the temp in his enclosure has been dropping and he has been off his food. In fact a couple of days of last week he did not get out from his hide at all.

I was just about to arrange a trip to the vet when he started to come good again. 

I have him in a medium size fish tank (2.5x2.5x4 ft), which up until the weekend had a flyscreen lid. I have read previously on APS that this is not necessarily the best as it can be hard to heat. Last week (on the Northern Beaches) it was the coldest it has been this year ? in particular those days.

On the weekend I built a proper lid for his enclosure, and have a heat rock in the post from Matt (AKA Animal Attraction).

NOW. I have just read a Bearded Dragon care sheet http://www.davidvella.com.au/BeardedDragon_DVella.pdf hosted on Dr David Vella website (AKA Crows Nest Vet recommended by NCHerps in a recent post). It stated:


> Do not use heat rocks, as serious burns to the Dragon could result.



Now I am confused, the heat rock specifically had a picture of a bearded dragon on it so unless it was meant to be in the food preparation section as apposed to the heating section, one would assume that it is designed so that the dragon would not get burnt/cooked.

I have done a quick search though APS and could not find any reference to heat rocks and bearded dragons (included the Earth Mothers care sheet).

So I need some advice ? do I use the heat rock or not. (If there is any risk I would rather err on the side of caution.) 

Thanks in advance.

Alex.


----------



## pugsly (May 31, 2005)

Hey champ, look i think you will get a variety of answers here as some ppl will swear by them and others won't. Seriously though if the rock is too hot the dragon will jump off. Make sure its not the only heat source in there though. 

The enclosure is quite big for ya little guy! I have 2 in a 3x1x1.5 and there quite happy for now obviously they will get moved once they grow a little more. 

I reckon he will be fine mate, take him outside for a sunbake a couple of times a week if ya can and he will be glowing.

Good luck


----------



## OuZo (May 31, 2005)

I think heat rocks can get too hot if not kept on a thermostat. I haven't used one personally because I've read a few horror stories and decided to stay away from them! Does he have any other heat in with him? I haven't kept beardies before personally so don't jump me if I'm wrong people but I think maybe something that he can bask under like a spotlamp would maybe suit him better


----------



## beknluke (May 31, 2005)

*Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*



OuZo said:


> I haven't used one personally because I've read a few horror stories and decided to stay away from them!



I too don't have any becuase of the stories I have read, along with the care sheets.
My argument always used to be that, like Pugsly said, wouldn't they jump off?? Then some ppl went on to tell me that 'they can't feel heat from underneath, that's why they don't jump off'. Now THAT my friend, is the BIGGEST load of garbage I have EVER heard!! I have 2 beardie at the mo that have no other heating apart from a heat mat. Both of them ran over to it and flattened themselves out!! Now tell me, if they COULDN'T feel heat from below, would they be doing THAT???? :? 
I agree that there should be an alternative heat source, and 'maybe' (I have no idea if this would work??) you could put a towel or something over the rock to decrease the chances of beardie burn? I don't know if this would be a fire risk though :? 
Hopefully someone else here uses them and can give you some first hand advice.
And the whole thermostat thing would probably work, but again, I have never tried it, and it would then put you out of pocket even more...
Good luck Alex  Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance!
Bex


----------



## pugsly (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

Lets remember guys these dragons are from central australia! Try telling me there arent rocks or even sand that is ultra hot, of course they can feel it, they will move around accordingly.

The heat rock will be fine mate, they wouldn't keep making them if everyones dragons got cooked..

But def have a OZbright in there or something, and have a rock or branch under it that 'spike' can relax on.

Good luck mate


----------



## herptrader (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

I have a heat rock that I sort of inherited. I have never found a good use for it though I have considered mounting it on the wall of an eclosure so that it could not be easily coiled around. I think it is only 7 watts so unless it is used in a well insulated situation I cannot see it getting too hot.

There are plenty of stories out there of hot rocks burning herps but you often wonder if you are getting the whole story. I have seen pythons badly burnt because they coiled around a light globe so obviously things can go wrong. My hot rock came with a pair of pythons, was on all the time and was one of their main heat sources for 5 years before I got them.

There is the old anecdote of the frog in water which goes if you put a frog in cold water and heat it to boiling the frog will not get out and cook but if you toss a frog into hot water it will try and get out pronto.

There is probably a Phd in this subject for somebody which would help sort the rumour from fact.


----------



## alexr (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

Hey guys? thanks for your response.

I have a 100w OzBright sitting on top of a large basking rock. 

The OzBright is about 15cm off the rock (so Spike could not accidentally burn him self on it ? but still nice and close to benefit from the heat and UV. 

This rock also forms the part of his hide (the theory being that the rock will retain some of the heat for a little while and perhaps keep him a bit warm once the lights go out.)

The reason that I purchased it was to supplement the OzBright during the day and provide a little bit of extra heat during cool winter nights if he needs it. 

In 6 months time when I replace the OzBright I will opt for a 160w one which should help keep the temps high during the day. 

I am also aware that in central Australia the day temp soars but the night temp can get down to freezing ? so in ?nature? he would be subjected to extremes?so it is possible that the heat rock may have been a bit of a waste 

Does any one use heat rocks for anything else?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

rufus loves his heatrock,i swear by them ,as long as its not the only heat source,rufus is a juvy sand goanna..and beardies wont stay on if it gets to hot i dont think,unless theyre cold to start with or theyre sick


----------



## spooky (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

I swear by heat mats as they sleep close to the ground and they can be a an inch or so of substrate on top of the mat, so they won't get burnt. Just make sure that your tank is not flat on the mat. During the day they also have a basking light.


----------



## instar (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

My barbatas have a heated tile (heat cord beneath) gets to 35 on the surface, they flatten themselves out on it alot, especially at night, even though they have choice of basking beneath the ceramic. They definately can feel heat through their belly! :wink:


----------



## alexr (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*



> heated tile (heat cord beneath)


Yeah... I am going to build spike a new enclosure and that was my plan...I was going to use heat tape between the grout and the tile (I saw a tute on a website somewhere that gave me that idea (think it may have been the herpshop...



> I swear by heat mats as they sleep close to the ground and they can be a an inch or so of substrate on top of the mat, so they won't get burnt.



I did think of that but spike does a lot of diging, and I am sure that he would end up lying on it. 

Faysmith/Snakeman do you know how hot the surface of the heatmat/rock gets?


----------



## instar (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

Most likely they use a thermometer Alexr :wink:


----------



## alexr (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

Inny, not how do you know... but 



> do you know how hot the surface of the heatmat/rock gets




eg. you told me you get 35 on the surface of the tiles (which would not burn a child = good) just curious as to how hot both the heat mat and the rock gets...

I would assume that anything up to 50c should be fine...(as pugs said sand and rock in the desert would get really hot...)


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

the rock definitly dont get any hotter than 50% ,well my "zoo med" hot rock dosnt ..plug it in,feel it after a couple of hours and you should be able to tell yourself..or use the thermometer like i do..


----------



## alexr (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

I have just got home from work and my wife has had it plugged in for a couple of hours. It is also a zoo med hot rock and it is more warm then hot. 

So perhaps I worried for nothing... 

Thanks all for your help...

Alex.


----------



## instar (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

Sorry Alex, I was being cute. Would depend the wattage etc i assume of the individual mat or rock. Anyway you found out, if its only warm to you after a few hrs it wont likely hurt anything.


----------



## pugsly (May 31, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Heat Rocks and Bearded Dragons...*

Good stuff mate, ya will be fine, get him a grilfriend too!!


----------

